# Percy Peaks NH



## machski (Jul 16, 2020)

First time hiking in NH Great North Woods, these peaks are a great hike!  The trail to North Percy is the primary hike and is well marked and traveled (orange blazed).  South Percy is off of a side trail (yellow blaze) and then splits from that loop trail with a sign on a narrow but still defined trail.  North Percy has the best views and is the higher of the two, but South Percy has fantastic views of North's rock slab faces and summit.  This is a tough hike, with some very steep sections and rock slab sections to reach North summit.  Bonus is the stream to cool off in after the hike!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Jul 18, 2020)

Add to this, another 5.5 miles up Nash Stream Road is Sugarloaf MTN (NH).  Another half day hike for strong hikers, this is probably one of if not the tallest peaks in the Great North Woods at 3701' and is almost a 2200' gain over 2.1 miles.  Unrelenting is how I would describe the climb.  Not far from the trailhead, the climb becomes quite steep and never really let's up.  In fact, it is one of the few hikes I have done in the North East that the climb does not reverse at any point (which is nice on the downhill as it is all downhill, not one small stretch to climb up!).  Very few views until you summit, there you are rewarded with almost 360 degree views from multiple vantage points (North Percy still superior for total views on the hike).  Much quieter than the Percy hike as well.

In between the Percy and Sugarloaf trailheads is Pond Brook Falls.  A great stop, short hike in to them.  Not so much falls as water chutes, very nice spot for a dip.  But Nash Stream along it's named for road is great as well.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jul 19, 2020)

Looks great, thanks for posting!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2020)

I hiked those maybe 20 years ago.  Real nice.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 20, 2020)

“Great North Woods” to me was always in Maine. In New Hampshire we always called it “the North Country”.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> “Great North Woods” to me was always in Maine. In New Hampshire we always called it “the North Country”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Right.  That said, I know that the last few years NH has advertised the "North Country" as the Great North Woods.

For me, from the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont, our counterpart in NH was the North Country and I always understood it to mean generally Coos County.


----------

